# French Presidential Election 2017



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2017)

Speak of the devil ...


> French far-right presidential candidate Marine Le Pen has been accused of exploiting Thursday’s deadly attack in Paris, as the killing cast a shadow over the final campaigning before the first round of elections on Sunday ...










			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I tend to believe that these renewed attacks are indeed swinging voters in her direction.  It would not surprise me to see her win.


op:


----------



## tomahawk6 (22 Apr 2017)

I expect that LePen will be the next President of France followed by a FrenchExit from the EU.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Apr 2017)

I don't know if LePen will get that much support to be the next one in the Presidency, but I do expect she'll gain votes because of this attack.


----------



## jollyjacktar (23 Apr 2017)

Macron, Le Pen qualify for 2nd round of France's presidential election.  Full story at link below



> Centrist Emmanuel Macron and far-right leader Marine Le Pen are set to face each other in a May 7 runoff for the French presidency after coming first and second in Sunday's first round of voting, early projections indicated.
> 
> In a race that was too close to call up to the last minute, Macron, a pro-European Union ex-banker and economy minister who founded his own party only a year ago, was projected to get 24 per cent by the pollster Harris and 23.7 per cent by Elabe.
> 
> ...


----------



## Altair (23 Apr 2017)

As much as I wish she could, I doubt she can get 50+ percent of the vote in the runoff.


----------



## cavalryman (23 Apr 2017)

Altair said:
			
		

> As much as I wish she could, I doubt she can get 50+ percent of the vote in the runoff.


Then again, according to just about every pollster, pundit and polemicist, we should be suffering the curse of another Clinton in the WH right now  ;D


----------



## mariomike (23 Apr 2017)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> Then again, according to just about every pollster, pundit and polemicist, we should be suffering the curse of another Clinton in the WH right now  ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 May 2017)

Well Macron won with 25% of French voters either staying home or spoiling their ballets. With the terror attacks in Paris that city went 90% for Macron. O well its another socialist running France although interestingly the platforms of LePen and Macron were pretty similar. Bon Chance France !!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (8 May 2017)

I guess only the French could manage to "spoil their ballets".  [


----------



## Altair (8 May 2017)

While disappointed that Le Pen didn't win, as that would have hastened the demise of the EU, I cannot be too disappointed in Macron. 

The French, at the end of the day, cast off the two establishment parties that have run France for the past 50 years, and elected a man who a year ago was a relative unknown.

The anti establishment sentiment is alive and well in France, it just couldn't rally behind Le Pen due to her party still being deemed too toxic.


----------



## mariomike (8 May 2017)

Macron: 20,753,798 

Le Pen: 10,644,118 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/07/europe/macron-le-pen-french-election-results/


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2017)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> I guess only the French could manage to "spoil their ballets".  [


....and an American wishing France (or anyone) good luck following their election.    :rofl:


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 May 2017)

Journeyman did I forget to wish Canada luck on Trudeau's election ? If I did Good Luck. 
I am most satisfied with the result of our election so in that spirit I want to pass it on. I view Macron and Trudeau as a Bill Clinton like politician. Sometimes the voters make a mistake eventually everything works out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 May 2017)

France is lost. Hopefully, the right takes Germany. If not, I fear most of Europe is done also.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 May 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Macron: 20,753,798
> 
> Le Pen: 10,644,118
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2017/05/07/europe/macron-le-pen-french-election-results/



Aux armes, and prepare for the Neo-French Revolution....


----------



## tomahawk6 (8 May 2017)

recceguy said:
			
		

> France is lost. Hopefully, the right takes Germany. If not, I fear most of Europe is done also.



There was a story yesterday about the Germans had found Nazi stuff in a barracks and were now doing further inspections.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39835609


----------



## cavalryman (8 May 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> There was a story yesterday about the Germans had found Nazi stuff in a barracks and were now doing further inspections.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39835609


It took them until 2017 to figure that out?  I spent a week in Calw thirty years ago with the German Fallschirmjägerbataillon 251 (getting my German jump quals - natch  ;D) and they weren't shy about tracing their lineage back to the WW2 Wehrmacht airborne troops - all images (incl. one heck of a mural in the barracks staircase) minus the swastika, of course.


----------

